# Meat thermometer



## Getting Fat

apologies if this has been posted and I couldn't find it.

*Anybody have a meat thermometer they love that lasts longer than 6 months? *

I need one, no bells and whistles, just tell me the temperature of the meat (primarily chicken, burgers, and steak). Prefer an accurate digital read out.

The last 2 I've bought, which I thought were good ones, lasted 6 months.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware

Thermapen Mk4


----------



## Jwsjr

Ware said:


> Thermapen Mk4


^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^. And they stand behind them if ever needed. Side note check out their silicon spatulas. Pretty BA at 10$


----------



## FATC1TY

I only use thermapens, and have for years.

MK4 is great. The regular snd the dots work excellent as well.

I probably own 4 between two places I keep them for cooking and buy them as gifts yearly for people. They don't get any better!


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Agreed on all counts. MK4 is not cheap but once you have one you wont know how tou ever did without


----------



## Backyardigans

Ware said:


> Thermapen Mk4


+1


----------



## bernstem

My wife and my brother in law (a serious cook) use the Thermapen also.


----------



## Jeff20

I have two and they both work. ACURITE And ThermoPro TP-075s. I use them when I'm cooking turkeys and pork loin.


----------



## TulsaFan

Backyardigans said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thermapen Mk4
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## Getting Fat

After being beaten over the head by TLF with Thermapen, I ordered one this morning, Thank y'all.


----------



## TulsaFan

Getting Fat said:


> After being beaten over the head by TLF with Thermapen, I ordered one this morning, Thank y'all.


Congrats, but you should have ordered two! My wife is always stealing mine. :?


----------



## cavince79

Getting Fat said:


> After being beaten over the head by TLF with Thermapen, I ordered one this morning, Thank y'all.


Just ordered the orange on sale.


----------



## Jwsjr

Getting Fat said:


> After being beaten over the head by TLF with Thermapen, I ordered one this morning, Thank y'all.


That's actually a dang funny response to me after reading the thread. You'll have no regrets.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I probably wouldn't have spent the money on myself, they are expensive but after getting one for father's day and loving it i have given them to my Mom and sister


----------



## Mdjamesd

I love my therapist, but my BIL got me a Meater for Christmas and love it


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Autocorrect is a hoot.
Meater is for slow temp tracking MK4 or the like are basically instant read. Different uses.
The MK4 it in a magnetic sleeve, and resides on the range hood, getting used near daily.

I have a Dot, a crappy box store dual probe remote display thermometer, and a FlameBoss which I have been known to use as a remote thermometer leaving off the fan.

Happinest with Thermoworks.


----------



## Ware

I recently ordered a Meater Block for wireless monitoring.


----------



## kman6234

My vote goes to the thermapen. I've had mine for many years and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## FATC1TY

They are moving to a newer model of the thermapen, so get on the mk4 at the discounts they have now, it's a fantastic deal!


----------



## Shizzlestix66

I have a thermoworks smoke x4 and a billows fan attachment. It doesnt have wifi or bluetooth 
which I like because I'm always home when my smoker is running. The remote transmitter works everywhere on my 2/3 acre lot. I also picked up the thermapen mk4 at the discount. I'm ok with it being a 2-3 second read time. I love both models. Not really worth the extra to read it in 1 second. Prior to the smoke x4 I used a thermpro tp08 for 3 years with no trouble. Also had a thermpro instaread that worked well.


----------



## TulsaFan

Anyone picked up a Thermapen One yet? There's an early Black Friday sale where they are $84 instead of the MSRP of $105. The wife and I always fight over the Mk4. So, I picked one up and told her it was hers.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone picked up a Thermapen One yet? There's an early Black Friday sale where they are $84 instead of the MSRP of $105. The wife and I always fight over the Mk4. So, I picked one up and told her it was hers.


Why are you always trying to get me to spend more money. :lol:

First time I've seen this. I will probably order one.


----------



## rob13psu

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone picked up a Thermapen One yet? There's an early Black Friday sale where they are $84 instead of the MSRP of $105. The wife and I always fight over the Mk4. So, I picked one up and told her it was hers.


Absolute genius. I have an Mk4 as well and I might play the same card.


----------



## Old Hickory

I just bought the Chef Alarm https://www.thermoworks.com/ChefAlarm from ThermoWorks. Early Black Friday sale.


----------

